# Rear strut and coil assembly



## danielohuh (Aug 14, 2019)

I am trying to find a rear strut and coil assembly for my 93 Nissan Maxima, however cannot seem to find any options. I can find one for a 95 Nissan Maxima. It looks like it is the same. Anyone know if the strut assembly for the 95 would work on my 93?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your '93 maxima was a third generation (1989 - 1994) vehicle. While a '95 was a fourth generation (1995 - 1999) vehicle. The independent rear suspension of the previous generation was replaced with a lighter and cheaper torsion bar solid axle system. The bottom mountings of the strut between the two generations is different.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Unless you need to replace the strut, you can just replace the cartridge in them by the looks of things.
Rockauto has them. I noticed they also have an amazing clearout deal on Gabriel front struts. Might be worth getting if they are still available.




__





1993 NISSAN MAXIMA 3.0L V6 SOHC Strut | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That is the way ^^^^ the rear struts were serviced "back in the day." One would disassemble the rear strut assembly. The top of the strut is threaded and would be removed. The "guts" inside the strut would be dumped out and replaced by a cartridge assembly. The top piece would be threaded back on and tightened and the strut re-assembled. To find a strut housing assembly, one would likely have to locate a good one in a salvage yard and then might still have to replace the cartridge. Same goes for the coil spring, except one "might" be able to get a good spring shop to make a new one, if wanted.


----------

